# Dry Mouth & bad taste in mouth. Why?



## IBS-need answers (Jan 2, 2012)

All of a sudden my IBS is back to how it was when I first got it. My stomach slowly gets distened during the day, I also get a really dry mouth and bad taste in my mouth and I can't find a fix. I sip on water but that doesn't do anything but wet my mouth for a minute. *WHY am I getting dry mouth and this nasty taste in my mouth & how do I get rid of it ????? * *HELP!!*I take acid reflux medicine but that doesn't fix it. I take a probiotic & that doesn't do anything. I have been on Librax for almost a year. But all of a sudden it's back really bad.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Librax can cause dry mouth. How about giving a product that helps dry mouth a try... one is called Biotene. For the names of others.. maybe ask your pharmacist.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Renewed diarrhea can cause dehydration. You might try something with more electrolites like Enfamil.Also, since your symptoms worsen throughout the day, you might be experiencing food-related causes. Have you tried elimination diets for Dairy, Gluten, and FODMAPS?


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I suffer badly from dry mouth especially in morning but I know that I am dehydrated alot of the time. You should apparently drink half your body weight in OUNCES of water. So if you way 160 you should drink 80 ounces of water or 10 glasses. Seems like a lot....I weigh more than that and even at 10 glasses of water I still feel dry. I noticed though that when I do drink the water I should drink, my bowels function WAY better !!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Librax can dry out the mouth, I second Biotene, as that can help.


----------



## IBS-need answers (Jan 2, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Librax can dry out the mouth, I second Biotene, as that can help.


Do you mean the "Biotene Moisturizing Mouth Spray?" I found that online. Do you know where to get it at a good price?


----------



## IBS-need answers (Jan 2, 2012)

Librax isn't causing the dry mouth. It only occurs when IBS kicks in full force. And the IBS just kicked in full force the other day, and that's when it happens.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok.... didn't say it was.. just meant it is a side effect of Librax. Whatever the cause biotene can help with it. And no I don't know where you can get it for a good price.. have you tried looking for it Wally World?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

When you say "it's back".. can you be more specific about your symptoms.... perhaps we can guide you better that way.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I use the mouth rinse/wash and I get it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## IBS-need answers (Jan 2, 2012)

IBS-need answers said:


> Do you mean the "Biotene Moisturizing Mouth Spray?" I found that online. Do you know where to get it at a good price?


Target. It was like $6-$7.


----------



## IBS-need answers (Jan 2, 2012)

BQ said:


> When you say "it's back".. can you be more specific about your symptoms.... perhaps we can guide you better that way.


The first time I ever got it I didn't know what was going on. my stomach got really distended and with that came a really dry mouth and a gross taste in my mouth that I couldn't get rid of. Sometimes in the morning when I woke up my stomach would be flat and as the day went on it would get more distended. But When it was really bad it would still be distended when I woke up on some mornings.about 6 months later dr says it's IBS. So I was put on medication, it helped. But I still have problems but nothing like when I got it the first time. And during this period of time I didn't have the dry mouth and nasty taste.Out of the blue about a week ago my stomach started to get more distened everyday then within 3 days I got that dry mouth nasty horrible taste in my mouth. So right now I am feeling the exact way when it hit me for the very first time.On both occasions when it was the worst is when I had dry mouth and the nasty taste. When I went through a period of months not feeling so bad I didn't have that dry mouth and nasty taste. I also take probiotics, acid reflux medicine.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

gator-ade is all u need and just the odd mouthful.... half a small bottle a day will do the job, do you mean like rotten eggs bad breath and mouth...you mention taking acid reflux medicine do you have bad reflux


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have dry mouth & bad taste too whenever I have an IBS flare of a certain kind, with symptoms like: pain, spasms leading to countless BMs (no diarrhea though), bloating and a vague feeling that the food doesn't get properly digested in the upper GI tract. I do not experience it when I get diarrhea or constipation predominant flares. I do not know what might be causing it, but I've sure seen it listed as an extra-intestinal symptom of IBS on about.com....


----------



## kernowdog (Feb 9, 2012)

A dry mouth may be a sign of SIBO (Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth), which is also arguably an underlying cause of many cases of IBS, worth seeing if your doctor can do a hydrogen breath test.


----------



## ryan2801 (Aug 21, 2014)

IBS-need answers said:


> > The first time I ever got it I didn't know what was going on. my stomach got really distended and with that came a really dry mouth and a gross taste in my mouth that I couldn't get rid of. Sometimes in the morning when I woke up my stomach would be flat and as the day went on it would get more distended. But When it was really bad it would still be distended when I woke up on some mornings.about 6 months later dr says it's IBS. So I was put on medication, it helped. But I still have problems but nothing like when I got it the first time. And during this period of time I didn't have the dry mouth and nasty taste.Out of the blue about a week ago my stomach started to get more distened everyday then within 3 days I got that dry mouth nasty horrible taste in my mouth. So right now I am feeling the exact way when it hit me for the very first time.On both occasions when it was the worst is when I had dry mouth and the nasty taste. When I went through a period of months not feeling so bad I didn't have that dry mouth and nasty taste. I also take probiotics, acid reflux medicine.


I have exactly the same symptons. It comes and goes but sometimes I wake up with an foul taste in my mouth which I can't shift, I feel awful all day and my stomach is distended. I suffer from IBS-A
Did you ever find treatment which helped?


----------



## Rkymtnsky0361 (Nov 1, 2015)

So is a metallic type taste in your mouth due to IBS? Can IBS also cause back pain and wake you in the night?


----------

